# Latest testing shows 12 CWD cases SD



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

##################### Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy #####################


Subject: Latest testing shows 12 CWD cases SD
Date: April 11, 2006 at 9:32 am PST

Latest testing shows 12 CWD cases
Associated Press
PIERRE, S.D. - A dozen cases of chronic wasting disease were found in 3,245 samples of deer and elk tested in the past nine months, the Department of Game, Fish and Parks said.

The diseased animals were found in areas where CWD has been found before - the Black Hills and in Fall River, Custer and Pennington counties.

The disease attacks the brain of the infected animal and is always fatal. Nearly all the samples tested since July 1 came from animal heads submitted by hunters. The GF&P also tests any elk or deer exhibiting signs of the disease, and urges people to report any animals that look sick.

Four elk, four mule deer and four white-tailed deer were found to have the disease in the most recent testing, said Steve Griffin, a big game biologist for the GF&P.

Seven of the positive cases were in Fall River County, two in Pennington County, one in Custer County, and two in Wind Cave National Park.

More than 12,000 deer and elk have been sampled since a GF&P surveillance program began in 1997. There have been 32 CWD cases in deer and 13 in elk.


http://www.usaha.org/news-alerts.shtml#NEWS4



SD's Chronic Wasting Disease Testing Update - 2005


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As of 03-31-2006

3,245 total samples collected since July 1, 2005:

766 elk 
865 mule deer 
1,614 white-tailed deer 
Most samples are from the Black Hills and from prairie hunting units in Fall River, Custer, and eastern Pennington counties of western South Dakota. Most samples were taken from hunter-harvested animals. 

RESULTS

As of 3-31-2006 we have received results from the SDSU Diagnostic Lab or Wind Cave National Park on 3,245 samples listed below. 

762 elk 

863 mule deer 

1,614 white-tailed deer 

Of the 3,245 samples tested to date, we have found 8 CWD positive deer and 4 CWD positive Elk. Below is a summary of these animals: 

Mule deer male from Unit 27A in Fall River County. (Sick/Surveillance) 
White-tailed deer male from Unit BD4 in Custer County. (Sick/Surveillance) 
Elk Male from Unit H3A in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest) 
Elk Male from Unit H5A in Pennington County. (Hunter Harvest) 
Elk Female from Wind Cave National Park. (Sick/Surveillance) 
Mule deer male from Unit 27A in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest) 
Mule deer male from Unit 27A in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest) 
Elk Female from Wind Cave National Park. (Sick/Surveillance) 
Mule deer male from Unit 27A in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest) 
White-tailed male from Unit 27B in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest) 
White-tailed male from Unit 27B in Fall River County. (Hunter Harvest) 
White-tailed male from Unit 21A in Pennington County. (Vehicle Kill) 
In Summary: 

South Dakota Department of Game Fish and Parks and Wind Cave National Park have found 12 cases of CWD (8 deer, 4 elk) in free ranging animals in the testing period of July 1, 2005 to March 31, 2006. 

To date, South Dakota has found 45 cases of CWD (32 deer and 13 elk) in free ranging deer and elk since testing began in 1997. Wind Cave National Park accounts for 14 of these animals (6 elk, 8 deer). A total of 12,298 wild deer and elk have been tested for CWD since 1997. 

Hunters may get their animal tested for chronic wasting disease by making their own arrangements directly through the SDSU Diagnostic Lab at (605) 688-5171. 


http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/BigGame/CWDresults.htm




TSS

#################### https://lists.aegee.org/bse-l.html ####################


----------

